# Landscape photography from around the world, shot on Canon



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum. I can't wait to learn all that I can and share with everyone my experiences with Canon hardware. Below are some random images taken on a number of different Canon cameras and Canon lenses. I don't use photoshop, and often times the below images are straight from camera.

I'd love to see images by other Canon shooters!

for more information on my images: grahamclarkphoto.com

Cordillera Huayhuash, Peru. 
Canon EOS 5D | ISO 100 | 70mm | -0.33EV | f/8 | 1/250








Denali National Park, Alaska.
Canon EOS 5D | ISO 50 | 70mm | -0.67EV | f/8 | 1/200







Salt Formations of Salar De Uyuni, Bolivia.
Canon EOS 5D Mark II | ISO 100 | 17mm | +0.33EV | f/10 | 1/200







North Cascade Mountain Range, Washington.
A 20 second exposure brought out the changing color of the winter sky. I used a 3-stop Hard Reverse ND Grad to balance and maintain exposure, and a B+W Circular Polarizer 77mm to lower available stops and extend exposure to 20 seconds.

Canon EOS 1DX | ISO 50 | 21mm | f/8 | 20.0s







North Cascade National Park, Washington
There was a 3-stop difference between foreground/background luminance. To balance exposure values and maintain dynamic range, I used a 2-stop soft ND Grad and a near-neutral 51A Tobacco Grad.

Canon EOS 1DX | ISO 100 | 17mm | +0.67EV | f/22 | 1/8






"Subway", Zion National Park.
The mystical journey through the Left Fork of North Creek involves route finding, plunging cautiously into chilly pools then sloshing, sometimes frantically, through frigid water over and through difficult obstacles. The narrow Subway section of this hike forces hikers through a unique tunnel sculpted by the Left Fork of North Creek.

Canon EOS 5D Mark III | ISO 50 | 26mm | f/22 | 20.0s







Maroon Bells, Colorado.
The Maroon Bells, surrounded by pristine National Forest lands, are the most photographed peaks in all of North America. Here you can explore the glacial valley while surrounded by 14,000 - foot peaks. Maroon Lake, surrounded by fields of wildflowers, mirrors images of the Maroon Bells in it's waters.

Canon EOS 5D Mark III | ISO 50 | 24mm | +0.33EV | f/22 | 5.0s







Into Patagonia
Canon EOS 5D Mark III | ISO 200 | 17mm | f/22 | 1/50







Mountain Light
Canon EOS 6D | ISO 100 | 17mm | f/8 | 1/125







California Coastline Sunset
Canon EOS 6D | ISO 125 | 40mm | +0.67EV | f/11 | 30.0s







Zion National Park, Utah
Canon EOS 6D | ISO 50 | 20mm | +0.67EV | f/22 | 25.0s






Patagonia, Chile.
Canon EOS 6D | ISO 50 | 70mm | -0.67EV | f/14 | 1/4





If you made it this far thanks so much for viewing! If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask. For more information on these images please feel free to visit my site at grahamclarkphoto.com

Graham


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 11, 2013)

beautiful work


----------



## Stig (Mar 11, 2013)

wonderful, thanks for sharing (photos and comments) and welcome


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 11, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> beautiful work



thank you! : )

Graham


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 11, 2013)

Stig said:


> wonderful, thanks for sharing (photos and comments) and welcome



thanks! 

Graham


----------



## RGF (Mar 11, 2013)

great images. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Txema (Mar 11, 2013)

Impressive photographs. I see you use the 1Ds 5D mark III, 5D and 6d. Which of these has the best image quality, discarding built, focus...

Thanks.


----------



## rpt (Mar 11, 2013)

Just fabulous! I particularly liked the _*North Cascade National Park, Washington*_ shot.


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 11, 2013)

Impressive landscape shots, just nice to look at. 

If you happen to visit Philippines again I'll be happy to suggest more places for you.


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 11, 2013)

Excellent work, as a NW transplant, I'm a sucker for the mountain shots. Particularly Mt Shuksan (North Cascade Mountain Range), my favorite climb ever is on that one!


The light in the Subway sure is magical eh?


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 11, 2013)

(here is a photo I took from our camp on Mt Shuksan
http://500px.com/photo/14555253


----------



## Eli (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice! Good job mate!


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 12, 2013)

Txema said:


> Impressive photographs. I see you use the 1Ds 5D mark III, 5D and 6d. Which of these has the best image quality, discarding built, focus...
> 
> Thanks.



Hello!

Image quality is the same across all the models. In fact, a 40x60 print printed from a Canon EOS 5D (original) and one printed from a 5D Mark III/6D is perceptibly identical.

Graham


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for showing some landscapes around the world. Here's to continuing the theme.




Tromsdalen in Winter by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Lake Inari by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Ullswater Flooding by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Eilean Munde by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Mountain Glow by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Porlock Groyne Sunset by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Kilve Pill under a Mackerel Sky by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Thanks for showing some landscapes around the world. Here's to continuing the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the last pic "Kilve Pill under a Mackerel Sky" ... SUPERB!


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, amazing work Kernuak! : )

Graham


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2013)

Graham, MAGNIFICENT images.


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Graham and Rienz. Graham, I'm not normally a fan of coloured filters, but I really like the shot in the mist with the tobacco filter.


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 14, 2013)

Phenomenal series 
Love the Colorado shot and forest!


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 15, 2013)

Stunning work! Please post some more images


----------



## AprilForever (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's from the Southwest Coast of Florida...


----------



## applecider (Mar 15, 2013)

Graham can you tell us about the grad ND filters you are using. Are they screw on, size, made by purchased from and how used if not screw on. 

Your photos are ... outstanding in the field. Really good.


----------



## rpt (Mar 15, 2013)

This is a banana bread landscape with fissures and sink holes 
If you want some, you are welcome to come across. Make it snappy it wont last


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 16, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> Here's from the Southwest Coast of Florida...



Beautiful colors!


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 16, 2013)

applecider said:


> Graham can you tell us about the grad ND filters you are using. Are they screw on, size, made by purchased from and how used if not screw on.
> 
> Your photos are ... outstanding in the field. Really good.



Thank you very much! I'm very much a beginner, however I am more than happy to share with you the equipment specifics. Filters used include:

Singh-Ray 2-stop soft "Galen Rowell" ND grad
Singh-Ray 3-stop soft "Galen Rowell" ND grad
Singh-Ray 2-stop hard reverse ND grad
Singh-Ray 3-stop hard reverse ND grad
B+W 77mm 6-stop ND filter
B+W 77mm Circular Polarizer

I have two sets of filters, one is "P" and the other ix 4x6. I use a Cokin "P" filter holder and a Lee Foundation 4x6 filter for the larger ones. For long exposures I stack the filters and push the ISO down near 50 to increase shutter speeds. 

If you're interested, here are some example images with the above mentioned equipment:


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 16, 2013)

grahamclarkphoto said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Graham can you tell us about the grad ND filters you are using. Are they screw on, size, made by purchased from and how used if not screw on.
> ...


My reverse grad is the one filter I miss after switching to the Lee system.


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 16, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> grahamclarkphoto said:
> 
> 
> > applecider said:
> ...



Actually I'm using Singh-Ray with the Lee filter holder (not the lee filters).

Graham


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Graham, the pictures of your first post are fantastic! The use of the color filters was well done. I like especially the sepia tones.

For two pictures you mentioned the use of reverse grad filters and the sky is very well balanced in these shots. But the reflections in the water below are brighter than the sky in your pictures. Was this done by intention or just the lack of a weaker, 2nd reverse grad filter to compensate for the reflection as well?

Best regards, Robert


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 17, 2013)

RobertG. said:


> Hi Graham, the pictures of your first post are fantastic! The use of the color filters was well done. I like especially the sepia tones.
> 
> For two pictures you mentioned the use of reverse grad filters and the sky is very well balanced in these shots. But the reflections in the water below are brighter than the sky in your pictures. Was this done by intention or just the lack of a weaker, 2nd reverse grad filter to compensate for the reflection as well?
> 
> Best regards, Robert



thanks! which images in particular are you referring to? the vertical landscape images with water? only one has sky and I see it as having clouds without reflection. is that the one?

Graham


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 17, 2013)

grahamclarkphoto said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > grahamclarkphoto said:
> ...


Unfortunately, I have the smaller one for the Cokin P filter set. I'd like to get one to replace it, but the excahnge rate isn't favourable at the moment (unlike when I bought the original) and the shipping costs are extortionate for such a small item.


----------



## MiceBass (Mar 17, 2013)

Three of my favourites:

Wadi Rum in Jordan on a 400D:





The Victory over America Palace in Baghdad, Iraq (also on a 400D):





And the Swiss / Italian border in the Alps. This one was taken with just a Canon Powershot SD 1000:


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

MiceBass said:


> Three of my favourites:
> 
> Wadi Rum in Jordan on a 400D:


What a coincidence, my wife and I were just making plans to go to Wadi Rum next week ... btw, nice pic.


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 30, 2013)

Lago Atitlan, Guatemala. Notice the trash in the lower left... : (


----------

